# S&D Lapactic pills Trying a new to me camera



## cowseatmaize (Apr 22, 2012)

Loving the smalls but not so much the camera. Maybe it needs some getting used to but I loved my 2.0MP Fuji. RIP old friend. This little ABM is cool though.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 22, 2012)

Yo Eric,

 It seems to have produced a very well focused photo of a many textured small treasure, with flash, even.

 I'd be pretty happy with the result. What else have'ya taken with it? Let's see some bottle cheesecake...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks, it does do what it's supposed to do, just not the way I want it  to. My old one used a standard mini A USB cable (I have all the mini and  micro standards but none fit the new one), I plugged it in and got the  pics as a mass storage device. This one takes some proprietary cable  (optional of coarse). I have to take the card out and use the card  reader on my printer. I bought a cable yesterday online, I'll find out  if it right later.
  The charging circuit of my old one appears about gone. It charged enough  for 1 or 2 shots and that was it. If I left it out for an hour, it went  dead, an internal power leak I figure. The new NH10 battery didn't help  any. 
  I can't charge the batteries in the camera of the new one at all. A big  plus is that the power adapter for the old one is a match. Neither  camera is convenient if it has to be plugged in though.
  It's not something I'll carry around for those "submit your news pictures" to WXYZ anyway, that's what the phone is for. []
  Once I get over the gripes I think it will be a fun toy for $30.


----------

